# Only been on trt for a week but not feeling very hopeful



## TheGenuineArt (Dec 5, 2012)

Guys I'l just be straight with you. My life has been a living hell for well over two years now. I have lost two jobs in as many years. I am currently unemployed and am receiving no benefits. I lost a relationship that lasted a year. I lost my apartment. I had to move back in with my parents (I'm 33). I feel like blowing my goddamn brains out quite frankly. I've been out of work for 7 months and I hear that once you are out of work that long you will not get employed due to unemployment discrimination. Additionally my dick doesn't work since I've suffered from major depression and low test levels 343ng/dl and realize that I will never be with another woman for the rest of my life...I don't think TRT is going to help me since I'm so fucked up. should I just get off it and kill myself or just go ahead and pin 1000 mg and then run my car off a bridge in a blaze of glory.?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 5, 2012)

Keep the test and minus the suicide. It all starts in the gym for me....and a gram of test is a nice drug and dosage to choose.
I hope things get better for you...and believe me, you don't wanna hear my story.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well...since your whining, I'll take some liberties here.
Try finding work with a Fed felony conviction. I was gone for 5yrs. My ex had to sell her ass to put food on the table. My once happy and future great running back(I coached him before I got cracked.) Was expelled from his high school for fighting and selling weed. He's an angry kid. He's doing what the feds want him to do. They're trying to groom future inmates.
They took everything from me.The only thing I owned when I came out was the clothes I was wearing the day they came for me. I sent to my ex's.
But things get better I promise you. Start with this. When someone asks how you're doing, respond with "Great, thank you! And getting better every day!"
My ex invited me to live at her home a year before I got out. I'm very grateful. I was given the chance to reconnect with my kids. You want to meet an angry person? Let's meet.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 5, 2012)

Bro suicide is not the answer.  There are many people way worse off then you. At least you have a roof over your head.  That bullshit about nobody hiring you is crap. I had it bad just like you and was doing everything I could.  I landed a pretty decent job and my life turned around. As long as you keep trying you will come out on top.  Never give up bro. No matter how bad my life was I always had a smile on my face. Do the same and keep on keeping on. Suicide is not the answer.  Keep with the test and work that out. There's things you can do to help you out. As Ben said he had it bad. Hope our words mean something to you because guess what it will get better. You have a family and a roof over your head. I'm sure it sucks but get out there and keep looking. You never know what will happen. You could possibly land a good job and your life will start to turn around.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2012)

All things get better in time. Especially if you make the effort. And when you're at the lowest of lows, remember it can only go up.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 5, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> All things get better in time. Especially if you make the effort. And *when you're at the lowest of lows, remember it can only go up*.


Exactly! 

We've all had rough times and struggles one way or another. Some worse than others. It will get better for you. You have to be patient and take one day at a time.

Everyone is here to support eachother. Feel free to PM if you like, I've gone thru basically every single thing you listed but I lost a house not an apartment, and then add a few things on top of that....It has been getting better everyday.


----------



## DF (Dec 5, 2012)

Try not to focus on the negative.  Be thankful for what you have.  You have family & friends that love you.  Your strength, your will and determination will always get you thru any problem.


----------



## BigFella (Dec 5, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Try not to focus on the negative.  Be thankful for what you have.  You have family & friends that love you.  Your strength, your will and determination will always get you thru any problem.


This, big time. I went to the story of QF32 - the plane broke and they landed it. (Worth a read.)
In it everything was going tits up, and it wasn't ending. So the Captain said "Invert our logic" we know that almost all is shit, so we won't worry abuot that. We're just going to focus on what's working! (it was a small list, but the trick worked - it cleared their heads.)


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 5, 2012)

I think all of us on TRT at sometime or another have been through some dark times so dont feel like you're alone in the way you are feeling!  

If its only been a week on trt you need to give it sometime to kick in..  I understand your depressed but atleast you have a place to move back into.  You'll get back on your feet, this is a set back forsure but what doesnt break you only makes you stronger.  There is alot of truth to that, i know from experience. I was in a situation, mentally just like what your in now but my test levels was 126 before i started trt.....   Recently when i went off of trt for 6weeks i dropped to 83  mentally i was stronger this time around. It was rough but i was able to deal.....    

Remember if you always think of the negitive, you'll be negitive...   Think of the positive and live happier.  might sound stupid but give it a try, it works..  just try to block out the negitive thoughts

keep us updated, we are all here as brothers!!


----------



## RedLang (Dec 13, 2012)

Stay strong mate, suicide is not the answer. As said above, the gym. Its what helped me through some hard times. Got to focus on the good things we do have. 

Try focus on getting your trt protocol down, once thats in it will make other issues a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 14, 2012)

When everything in my life sucked and was out of control, I could always control my body. Not to get too deep, but lifting saves you man.


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 14, 2012)

You're 33 - you are so young - why let life overwhelm you.

If you learn to roll with the punches, then you can be happy no matter what is happening to you. I think you will find that life has the potential to be better than it currently easy with some adjustments to your thought processes and your outlook.

BTW, i did the TRT thing, and that test shot will raise your plasma levels the same day you get it. So its not low test that has you feeling this way. Thats not to say there are not other hormonal or physical issues, but that i doubt its low T.  And 1000 mg is not going to give you a blaze of glory. Maybe just a blaze of acne.

You sound depressed. I think it may be time to try and figure out what you want to do with the rest of your life, especially if the next few years are going to be the same as where you are now. There has got to be some adjustments you can make that will get you doing some of the things you love to do. And also why not volunteer - there are so many worthy causes that will help you gain perspective on life and how blessed you are. So what if you are stuck at home with your parents - so what if you cant get a job. The question is - what are you doing about it - there are limitless possibilities. Become a Can Do person - and do the things that bring you joy.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 14, 2012)

Brother life is full of ups and downs. I am 55 years old. 

I have been shot at, had a gun put to my temple, put in jail (four times) twice in solitary confinement, been through two divorces, had a son die, lost three houses to divorce, been bankrupt twice, had a wife that cheated, had a daughter run away, been addicted to drugs, been pronounced dead from a motorcycle wreck, and on and on... but it's not about me.

It's about you and the people who care about you...and there are many.... some you are not even aware of. Life is like the stock market in that you can't lose if you don;t sell.... right now your stock is down brother... it WILL come back up... and yes, some philly will rock your cock again one day... they didn't stop making women with the one that just broke up with you.... they make new bitches all day- every day.

You DO sound depressed and you need to boost your self esteem. First- beat the streets and take whatever work you can find brother. No matter where you start... get some coin in your pocket and get work and rise to the top.... when I first got out of the military I took a job selling women's shoes... and ended up the top manager in the home district running an all women's shoe store in a major college town.... started out a shit job and ended up being a fucking amazing job....

Think about John McCain (as just ONE example). The fucker was a prisoner of war in a Vietnam prison.... beaten, starved, you know how it goes.... and now, this multi-millionaire US Senator with a hot ass wife can have anything he wants.... shit turns around brother. Tough times do NOT last.... tough people DO.

Breathe brother, you have a whole lifetime ahead of you. You can accomplish and become anything in the entire world you want.... focus like a laser, never quit, and work every single day to move closer to your goals. 

If you don't quit, you can't lose brother.... that's the truth of life that quitters never discover and winners already know.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## regular (Dec 15, 2012)

*Never Say Die!*

Take it from a guy who has experienced suicide first hand personally and professionally, suicide is cold and hard. It's not a poetic solution to your problems. Every single person that you know cares about you to some degree whether you believe it or not. Killing yourself is going to take all of the positive moments you've shared with them and make them painful reminders that you turned your back on them in the most selfish way imaginable. At least that's how it felt to me. Imagine making everyone you know feel as low as you do now. That isn't the mark you want to leave on the world.

     Being a man is about shaking off any bullshit that's holding you down and achieving against all odds. Life is a mental game that you are either going to choose to win or lose. However low anyone thinks they are there's someone else out there that's dealing with worse and has overcome it. No matter how low I got I never considered accepting defeat and neither should you. The problems you're having are temporary. When you're in a better place you'll look back on this slump you're in now you'll be able to better appreciate how rich your life is. The good thing about feeling suicidal is you've hit rock bottom and can only improve. You're not going to quit. You're going to suck it up and grow from this experience. Good luck friend.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 15, 2012)

My wife came home last night upset. She said her friend's husband- a pediatric doctor where they all work - was beside himself. 
He had just unsuccessfully tried to remove a cancerous brain tumor from a 5 year old. That happens often, but this child was different. His last words to his family were "Don't worry, if something goes bad, I have had a great life".

We are blessed with another day and we owe it to those who are not to make the very best of it, to help each other, and to take care of ourselves in hopes of yet another day. Adversity is an opportunity for growth. Nothing less, nothing more.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 21, 2013)

I was down and out not long ago. Test definitely helped me get my shit together. We all have stories and history. Mine plays games with my head daily.  I can usually drink it away though. Im working on that too.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 21, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> I was down and out not long ago. Test definitely helped me get my shit together. We all have stories and history. Mine plays games with my head daily.  I can usually drink it away though. Im working on that too.



My Brother,

I cringe every time I see bros talk about drinking... and they do... a lot. Name ONE good thing that ever came from alcohol and I will shut up forever. There is no living organism that can survive in alcohol and yet brothers drink that poison. 

I would venture to say that alcohol has destroyed more INNOCENT lives than any other drug in history. 

I beg you, and all you brothers, to please get away from alcohol and the damage it does to you, your ability to cope, your ability to reason, your ability to become successful, and your ability to reach goals in your life related to health and performance. 

Sober for 31 years,
Vette


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 21, 2013)

I hear you Vette.  I chewed Skoal all day every day for 20 years and just quit a month ago. I want to make that stick before I tackle any other habits.  I do agree with you about nothing good coming from booze.


----------

